# mucus retention cyst



## kitkatcoder (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a case postop states submandibular salivary gland mucus retention cyst

in the report it states "after complete removal of salivary gland"

this was an excision.  so you think i should be looking at 42408 or 42440?

thanks for any help


----------



## Treetoad (Jul 25, 2008)

If the entire gland was removed, 42440 sounds correct.  If only the retention cyst was removed, then I would go with 42408.


----------

